# REAL NAPPY WEEK 2012 discount codes + offers!!



## Ourlittlebump

These are all the codes and offers I know of so far. Does anyone have anymore to add? :)

PLUSH PANTS: for 15% off *works on new tots bots prints* use the code: SSAS034
https://www.plushpants.co.uk/info/RealNappyWeek.php

GREENPANDANAPPIES: 15% off, use the code RNW12.
https://greenpandanappies.co.uk/

THE CLEAN GREEN NAPPY MACHINE: 20% off most things.
https://www.cleangreennappy.co.uk/

FILL YOUR PANTS: 5% off use discount code FKLE2.
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/

FLUSH AND WASH: 15 - 20% off. *works on new tots bots prints*


----------



## Rachel_C

Millie's Nappies looks to be doing a free sample thing when you buy there. I'm sure there will be some discounts too. https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/category.php?id_category=212


----------



## purple_kiwi

I wish there was some Canadian ones :( I havn't seen anything


----------



## Rachel_C

For Plush Pants, rather than using the one above you can email Christine and she'll send you your own voucher code. The 'owner' of the code that generates the most orders will win £100. https://www.plushpants.com/info/RealNappyWeek.php


----------



## Blah11

hehe maybe the OP already did!


----------



## Blah11

anyone know if WN will be ding 10% off again? ive 2 nappies im about to order but might wait til monday!


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Not sure about WN doing anything, let's hope so hey!

Thenappylady.co.uk has just posted some offers on her facebook page.
To get 10% off use this code DS1370JX 

:flower:


----------



## My_littlbump

Fluff heaven is giving 20% off everything, and some things buy one get one free (bg newborns, diaper doublers, bg cloth wipes and something else I can't remember!!) x


----------



## mumandco

Oh gosh wish I didn't look at this thread it's lethal haha if my oh shouts can I blame this thread?? Lol


----------



## Rachel_C

I might have just bought 4 new Flip covers, a Freetime and some BG repair kits from Fluff Heaven. They were all 20% off and I had £2.50 of fluff points to spend too, and as it was over £50 I got a free Planet Wise snack bag and postage is free over £30. Not bad! I would have waited till next week in case there are better offers but as they are all Cotton Babies I doubt there will be.


----------



## My_littlbump

Rachel_C said:


> I might have just bought 4 new Flip covers, a Freetime and some BG repair kits from Fluff Heaven. They were all 20% off and I had £2.50 of fluff points to spend too, and as it was over £50 I got a free Planet Wise snack bag and postage is free over £30. Not bad! I would have waited till next week in case there are better offers but as they are all Cotton Babies I doubt there will be.


How many fluff points = £2.50? I ordered two Albert newborn bumgenius' (buy one get one free) and I used 500 fluff points which I thought was £5.00 off? But it showed up as £12.49 discounted from the order(£9.99 for one of the nappies as it was bogof, and therefore only £2.50 discount for the 500 fluff points!) is this right? I've emailed them to double check, but no reply yet! X


----------



## Rachel_C

Umm I can't remember how many fluff points, I think it was however many they gave me for signing up. Might have been 500? Or maybe it wasn't £2.50 off, I didn't really look tbh.


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh I really don't know what to get!!! Can't decide to try out a few new nappies or get the good old trusted ll bamboo nappies and ef. Like the look of the new osfa ll nappies and the bumgenies pocket nappies I am getting out my cotton little lambs again so need to get my boasters and going to sell all my prefolds as not fitting right now and oh won't change those ones

any recommendations??


----------



## My_littlbump

Rachel_C said:


> Umm I can't remember how many fluff points, I think it was however many they gave me for signing up. Might have been 500? Or maybe it wasn't £2.50 off, I didn't really look tbh.

Hmm, well I got 250 for signing up and 250 for commenting on their facebook status. I'm sure 1 point was meant to = 1p! I suppose I can't complain as I got a bargain anyway, the whole 'fluff points' thing seems a bit confusing on their website! X


----------



## My_littlbump

sleeping bubs said:


> oh I really don't know what to get!!! Can't decide to try out a few new nappies or get the good old trusted ll bamboo nappies and ef. Like the look of the new osfa ll nappies and the bumgenies pocket nappies I am getting out my cotton little lambs again so need to get my boasters and going to sell all my prefolds as not fitting right now and oh won't change those ones
> 
> any recommendations??

If you're after the bamboo LLs you'd probably be best off getting the 10 for £30 deal that's on their facebook page! They've got the old logo, but are exactly the same as the regular ora apart from that, and I doubt you'd get them cheaper than £3 each even with RNW offers! (it's free postage too btw! :) x


----------



## My_littlbump

^ I meant to say regular ones not regular ora! Lol stupid spell check! X


----------



## NDH

Does anywhere with discounts have wool soakers/shorties/longies?


----------



## sleeping bubs

yer I keep going back to there website but tbn I don't need 10 of them lol as I have 10 cotton ones and loads of ef nappies but I might email them to see if they would do 5 of each size instead


----------



## cranberry987

Longies.co.uk was 10% off for wool products, not sure if it's still on


----------



## Thumper

NDH said:


> Does anywhere with discounts have wool soakers/shorties/longies?

Littlepants I think has good offers on wool. I just got an email from them.


----------



## Snuffy

I have already ordered a Freetime, a new Blueberry coverall, another Flip organic insert and a Charlie Banana swim nappy from Fluff Heaven. I'm waiting to see what Baba & Boo are doing but my funds are limited so I have to spend wisely :(


----------



## My_littlbump

Boo, I was hoping to pick up a couple of the new tots bots prints during RNW, but there doesn't seem to be many good offers on them! Or if they are discounted then the postage costs bump the price back up!! Wonder if TB themselves will be putting on any offers tomorrow? I really wanted to get a London teenyfit at a bargain price!! X


----------



## Rachel_C

Just copying from my blog so sorry for any duplicates!

Babipur
20% off bumGenius Freetime/V4/Flip/Organic, FuzziBunz, Easyfit V3 Brights, Tuttos

Baby Kind
Real Easy nappies  Half price
Buppy pads  Half price
Changing mats from HipHipBaby  Half price
14 litre nappy bucket  Half price
10% off everything else

Baby Peach
20% off: Bumgenius, Flips, Monkey Foot, Pat-a-Cake Baby, Frugi, Blueberry and Itti Bitti (discounts applied automatically)
10% off: GroVia, Close, Pumpkin Pants, Green Carbon Living, Charlie Banana and Happy Heinys (discounts applied automatically)
BOGOF on Bumgenius Newborns (pastel colours)  order in multiples of 2 and enter the code BOGOF at checkout

Birth2Potty
20% off bumGenius v4 , Flip and Freetime at 20%
BG Newborns at 20% off AND BOGOF  £7.99 for two!

Cheeky Wipes
25% off everything

The Clean Green Nappy Machine
20% off most things.

Fill Your Pants
20% off Smartipants, Best Sellers Mini Kits, Cheeky Wipes Mini Kit, Fuzzi Bunz OS, Little Lamb Bamboo, Easyfit V3, Gen-Y Classic Covers, Pop-in +bamboo and +minkee, Pop-in prints.

Fluff Heaven
20% off everything, site wide. BOGOF on bumGenius Newborns, BG inserts, BG diaper doublers and BG flannel wipes. Free shipping on orders over £30, free Planet Wise snack bag with orders over £50 and free Planet Wise small wet bag with orders over £100.

Flush and Wash
15-20% off most things.

Funky Monkey Pants
Daily Offer  Monday: 10% off in stock Sloomb fitted nappies
Spend £40 get a free gift!
20% off bumGenius (except BOGOF lines)
BOGOF on bumGenius Newborns, OS inserts and doublers
10% off Happy Heiny nappies
10% off Thirsties
25% off Planet Wise snack lines
10% Planet Wise
Smartipants nappies £10, covers £7.50
Best Bottom Diapers  Spend £75 get a free pail liner, spend over £125 get free a hanging bag
10% off Rumparooz

Green Panda Nappies
15% off in April with code REAL12.

Natural Nursery
Pop-in +bamboo  £11.99
Pop-in +bamboo prints  £13.20
Smartipants  £10.80
20% of bumGenius V4

Millies Nappies
Free sample with every order.
All orders go into a daily draw to win a sample of Eco Sprout washing powder.
Up to 20% off selected products.

The Nappy Lady
10% off everything, 20% off BG Freetime/V4, 20% off new Pop-ins, Fuzzi Bunz OS Elite for £11.95, 20% of Rainbow Easyfit Velcro, 10% off MioSolo, Bamboo Little Lambs £6, BOGOF BG Newborn

Natural Baby Shower
Enter RNW2012 at the checkout for 10% off nappy prices in April.

Plush Pants
15% off code to share with friends and family.

Screaming Green
20% off bumGenius, Flip, Econobum, Little Lamb, Blueberry


----------



## Blah11

whoops bought more than planned!

a fb elite
2 story prints from totsbots
2 pop ins and a pop in print
2 tuttos!


----------



## cranberry987

There's a fb subscription thingy with nappy offers. Called "nappies :)"


----------



## Snuffy

Baba & Boo have 15% off everything - code: RNW12


----------



## mumandco

I couldnt sleep last night I wa too excited too sleep,can't wait to start using cloth nappies on Zack, bought 2 so far before I realised about rnw but they havent been delivered yet :( thinking about what I can get today now? Hmmmmm


----------



## Blah11

yay wn are doing a discount!


----------



## Blah11

ordered 2 OS customs with embroidary for £41 delivered.. bargain!


----------



## DJ987

This could be very dangerous...

Anyone know the cheapest place to get the new Totsbots jubilee print at the moment? Am going to head over the WN site too :happydance:


----------



## mumandco

The fill your pants 5% discount code doesn't work any more :(


----------



## Snuffy

mumandco said:


> The fill your pants 5% discount code doesn't work any more :(

I used it this morning??


----------



## mumandco

Yeah I used it this morning too,to check how much everything I wanted would cost,went to add nor stuff to the basket then when I went to pay it put the nappies back to full price and said code invalid :(


----------



## Snuffy

Ooo looks like I got in just in time then!


----------



## mumandco

Yep lucky you,I knew I shouldnt have thought about it and just ordered quickly lol


----------



## Blah11

oops nvm


----------



## sleeping bubs

well so far I have brought: 1 LL osfa 
1 bg Freetime in Albert
10 LL bamboo boasters

Can't decide whether to buy a Itti Bitti Tuttu or a pop-in bamboo print really only have space for a couple more lol


----------



## Snuffy

So far I have ordered:

1 Albert Freetime
1 Giraffe Blueberry coverall
A pack of vest extenders
1 v3 Easyfit (pre-order)
1 new gen Pop-In
2 Baba+Boo
3 pairs of babylegs

and unrelated to RNW discounts, a pre-loved Wobot D'lish


----------



## Tink81

So I have ordered a flip organic day pack in pink and 5 bumgenious v4 to add to my stash as well as some extra inserts and organic wipes. My DH will kill me if he knew how much I had spent as he said I could get a couple of new nappies! Lol I just need to stop looking at deals or I may get some more! Hehe! ( better take the credit card off me now! ;) )


----------



## Snuffy

Tink81 said:


> So I have ordered a flip organic day pack in pink and 5 bumgenious v4 to add to my stash as well as some extra inserts and organic wipes. My DH will kill me if he knew how much I had spent as he said I could get a couple of new nappies! Lol I just need to stop looking at deals or I may get some more! Hehe! ( *better take the credit card off me now!* ;) )

Paypal will be the ruin of me, I'm telling ya :blush:


----------



## mumandco

I ordererd totsbots easyfit the story print in chicken licken, tots bots stretchies, little lamb microfibre,Tots bots flexi wrap in hansel and gretel,little lamb bamboo inserts,Close pop in nappy In blue turtle,Close night time booster.


----------



## T-Bex

I'm staying strong so far! There are some fabby offers on this year, isn't there?!


----------



## sleeping bubs

I just had a look on amazon and there are some good deals on Itti Bitti don't usually get nappies from there but someone mentioned it so thought I would have a look  Now ordering a Itti Bitti AIO Ponder for £8.55!!


----------



## molly1207

Wow thanks sleeping bubs you're a star! I'd have never have thought to check amazon. Itti Bitti D'lish Small in Zeebra for £6.88 and Ponder for £7.10, can't go wrong they're practically giving them away!!

OH is going to go crazy though :shy:. Not even in 3rd tri yet and we've already got well over 25 nappies :dohh:

Edit: Just bought them both in large as well. May by forced to declare myself bankrupt by the end of real nappy week!


----------



## sleeping bubs

yer I couldn't believe it had to limit myself to one nappy as no money lol plus I already spent £30 yesterday on nappies but really wanted to try an Itti Bitti


----------



## mumandco

I want an itti bitti so bad but I've already spent £67 oh thinks I've only spent £25-30 oooops :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

yer oh doesn't think I have spent much lol but I didn't buy the flip training pants in the end and I am selling the prefolds I have lol and some other baby stuff


----------



## Blah11

i bought 2 tuttos and i already have 11 of them :rofl:


----------



## mumandco

Omg blah!!! If you ever get fed up of any sell one to me :) lol x I'm praying the totsbots work for Zack I love the look of them.


----------



## Blah11

i like totsbots but they arent as great a fit on roman as ittis are. Hes a skinny malinky with chunkier thighs lol!


----------



## Blah11

I was really bad today..

I have my nappies in a sort of open basket ontop of a table in my livingroom with my nappy pail and wipes underneath. I said to my mum i should get a sideboard to store them in, so we went to 'just look' at them and i ended up buying one at £400 :shock: Its gorgeous, solid oak and dovetail joints but really, nappy storage :rofl: Bloody nappies have cost me about £500 today!


----------



## mumandco

OMG my oh would flip haha buut Itl last you years so just see it as an investment as when you have finished using nappies you can store something else in them then lol And just looking is never just looking those days I tend to spend more than if I was purposely going out to spend


----------



## mumandco

Blah11 said:


> i like totsbots but they arent as great a fit on roman as ittis are. Hes a skinny malinky with chunkier thighs lol!

Zack is allll chunk but has super short legs lol his 9-12 month trousers are long on him and he's nearly 19 months.

I've just realised I have a problem one of my nappy orders are due on wed whilst I'm out and oh is in.he thinks I spent £15 but I spent £36 wth am I supposed to say:haha:


----------



## Blah11

My OH said I was mad :rofl: Yeah, better £500 once, than £100 10 times!

Tell OH not to open your post! Mine has no clue what nappies cost.


----------



## mumandco

Exactly we bought a cheaper sideboard last year to mainly just use to store toys and put our tv on top as our house is tiny and it already has a few chips in it so nex year wel have to replace it.

Oh always opens my mail so il struggle with this haha il just tell him if he doesn't open it up do a sexual favour lol

I never lie to my oh about how much money I spend and he doesn't usually care but this is different lol


----------



## peartree

The FYP one's not working for me :(


----------



## mumandco

The 5% discount code has finished now :( I still used fill your pants though as delivery is free so the amount I would have been saving on some websites wasn't a saving by the time they added delivery on :(


----------



## mumandco

Will more offers be added throughout the week or is that it for the rest of the week now?


----------



## My_littlbump

sleeping bubs said:


> I just had a look on amazon and there are some good deals on Itti Bitti don't usually get nappies from there but someone mentioned it so thought I would have a look  Now ordering a Itti Bitti AIO Ponder for £8.55!!

Ace, thanks for the heads up! I've just bought the zeebra all in one, bargain!! X


----------



## NDH

I had three nappy parcels arrive yesterday (13 nappies) :blush: and DH was home.nnhe got the door and just handed them to me and said "these are for you" . Its a good thing he was at next doors when the courier from itti came with parcel 3 as he greeted me by name and asked if id got the wrong size or if id got more :haha: (he made a delivery on friday as well)


----------



## Pixoletta

Oh my! We are transitioning to cloth and i've just bought x2 BG freetime and x2 tots bots easyfit in some beautiful colours....Really is addictive!! and 5 fleece liners..


----------



## mumandco

Pixoletta said:


> Oh my! We are transitioning to cloth and i've just bought x2 BG freetime and x2 tots bots easyfit in some beautiful colours....Really is addictive!! and 5 fleece liners..

I completely agree with you,we haven't tried cloth yet and we were only planning on cloth bumming the next baby. So I started buying a few small sized nappies as we are ttc and we won't notice the cost If we spread it out. But then I had an ingenious idea that even tho Zack is 19months it wouldnt be too late to change to cloth and Itl give me time to get used to it.

But now I'm addicted and even dream about fluff


----------



## mumandco

NDH said:


> I had three nappy parcels arrive yesterday (13 nappies) :blush: and DH was home.nnhe got the door and just handed them to me and said "these are for you" . Its a good thing he was at next doors when the courier from itti came with parcel 3 as he greeted me by name and asked if id got the wrong size or if id got more :haha: (he made a delivery on friday as well)

:haha: that's sooo funny. I'm desperate for my parcels to come I just want to wash them an get them on my boys bum ASAP


----------



## Arcanegirl

I cant find anything I want boo :( Totsbots will be at the Baby show im going to next week so hoping to get a deal on nappies there but theres still a specific wetbag im looking for


----------



## sleeping bubs

I only brought 1 itti bitti in the end a Ponda AIO in large hoping will fit Mckenzie he is not quite 10kg at moment he is super skinny  Wish I had looked at Amazon before lol oh well he will be in his nappies for a while not planing to potty train until he is 3 in Sep as he is not interested and we are going camping in Aug for a week (scout camp) and then a week after that going to Cornwall for his birthday so going to concentrate on it after that so still got about 6months in nappies unless he decides to potty train earlier!!!!


----------



## Snuffy

God, I hope our Fluff Heaven order from Friday arrives today. We currently only have one wrap which was in the wash last night so Ollie went to bed in a sposie. This morning before I had a chance to change him he did a poonami that went right up his back almost to his armpits and soaked through two layers of clothes. Bad times.


----------



## Pixoletta

Do you have to wash them first?


----------



## Ourlittlebump

So far I've bought...3 Tots bots V3s in the new prints (love them already) 2 itti d'lish sios (gerry and danube) and 2 of the Pop-in new gen prints (owl and pink turtles.
I'm fighting the temptation to buy more!


----------



## Snuffy

Well my Fluff Heaven order didn't arrive today but my Baba+Boo one did, I'm really impressed with the speed and communication (the owner acknowledged my order on Twitter as well as my email). I really hope we get on with them as they look so roomy, Ollie will need the very smallest setting in both rise and widths which he sure as hell isn't in our other btps :)


----------



## Blah11

i got my KoF one already!


----------



## cissyhope

Thanks girls :haha: i didnt even realise it was nappy week until i came on here! iv just spent a small fortune! x


----------



## mumandco

One of my orders from FYP has been Despatched and will get it tomoz whoooo hopefully the pack of sposies I bought today will be the last I buy for a veeeery long time


----------



## DJ987

I want fluffy post :hissy:


----------



## Pixoletta

Mine are delayed due to high demand :(


----------



## DJ987

Yay I've got 2 dispatch emails hope they come tomorrow! :yipee:

Currently deciding whether I can hide 6 new easyfits... I am struggling to resist the twinkle offer!! :wacko:


----------



## mumandco

ooooo what twinkle offer??? Haha


----------



## DJ987

20% off all easyfit v3 prints inc limited edition but you have to buy 6! It's twinkle on the web :)

I'm dying for the jubilee and a few story prints!


----------



## mumandco

Ooo thanks for that il have a look now I've bought the hansel and gretal in a wrap and chicken licken as an easyfit. Still going to have a look at that website though lol x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got the wetbag I wanted ordered :D Found it on offer after all woohoo!


----------



## mumandco

Yaaaay thats fab glad you managed do find it and on offer too :)


----------



## Lollycake

Oh dear...I've already bought an albert bumgenius freetime, a weenotions onesize and 6 tuttos (cheeky wipes had a buy 5 get 1 free offer, plus the 25% off, so I HAD to!!) Still have a few more things I want to buy this week...OH will not be pleased if he finds out how much I've spent!


----------



## Eala

Well I haven't bought any nappies... but I have bought one or two things :blush: 

Randomly, has anyone else had an issue with the 10% discount code The Nappy Lady posted on FB? I tried to apply it to my order but it didn't work - and typically I only noticed when I was on the final Paypal page :dohh: I've e-mailed her, but thought I'd ask here in the meantime!


----------



## mumandco

Blah11 said:


> yay wn are doing a discount!

Did you get a code blah?


----------



## Blah11

its RNW2012 10% off x


----------



## Ourlittlebump

Yay! So excited about the wee notions discount :happydance: I've just placed an order for a night nappy and wrap :flower:
I now also have spectra and fleur itti sios on the way :cloud9::blush:


----------



## mumandco

these nappies will be the death of me if my oh ever finds out how much ive spent lol

im now tied into doing something for oh tomoz:sick: so he doesnt open the parcel first:haha:


----------



## Blah11

^ :shock:










:rofl:


----------



## DJ987

:rofl:


----------



## Ourlittlebump

:rofl:!!!


----------



## mumandco

It's sooo not funny :haha: I'm now Sitting in our bedroom hiding with our debit card lol

Quick question you know the wee notions do you have to use their boosters for the nappies or can you use different boosters. And will I defo need boosters Zack is a light wetter?


----------



## Blah11

they dont come with any inserts. i have a wn insert for 1 nappy but my others have a flip insert and a bg organic insert :) works fine. if you have any spare rectangle shape pocket inserts, just use them to save some money.


----------



## mumandco

I've put an insert in my basket for it but wasn't sure about the extra boosters do I need them?


----------



## Blah11

oh no, i wouldnt bother. If you need one, just use whatever you have. the pockets are roomy :)


----------



## mumandco

Thanks blah x x


----------



## jenstar

What's the cheapest price posted for a easyfit v3 or a tb wrap that you've seen this week?

Also, I remember last year seeing places with discount off everything not just nappies but this yr I'm looking a toddler size SSC but can't see any reductions on rose & rebellion/ tuli/ any brands really. Maybe it's just real *nappy* week this time!


----------



## cranberry987

Babies beyond borders have slight second ssc's and free postage at the moment. I just got a baby size and it's great. Was £30 posted!


----------



## Tink81

Woo hoo! I have fluffy post! My owl pop in and my bgv4's! My monkey print pop in is delayed :( the pop ins were so nice I accidentally ordered 2 more ( damn you pay pal!)


----------



## mumandco

I haven't received any fluffy post today :( maybe tomorrow now :)
I really want to get an itti bitti tutto


----------



## Snuffy

I have received a huge amount of fluffy post today :happydance:

Albert freetime, v3 Easyfit (which I thought it said was preorder for next week but it arrived with the rest of my FYP order), new gen pop-in, blueberry coverall, flip organic insert, 3 pairs of babylegs and some vest extenders are here :D


----------



## DJ987

I got a box of size 1 LLs for baby #2 and they are sooooo lovely and soft I keep stroking them :rofl:

Hoping my FYP order comes tomorrow!


----------



## mumandco

I'm awaiting on 2 FYP order one got Despatched yesterday so I'm hoping it comes tomorrow and another that has the new easyfits in that are awaiting stock so have no idea when up be having that one :(


----------



## mumandco

I am Counting down the days till pay day (16) when I can order more fluff :)


----------



## Blah11

aaw no fluffy post for us but i did get dispatch ntice for my tuttos from babipur :D got a jade one that ive been looking for for MONTHS.


----------



## mumandco

The jade tuttos look beautiful. I'm putting that on my list to try when we get pay next!


----------



## Blah11

Im gonna order some more on fri when i have money again. def gonna get more pop-ins.


----------



## Blah11

mumandco said:


> The jade tuttos look beautiful. I'm putting that on my list to try when we get pay next!

theyve been discontinued :cry:


----------



## DJ987

Oh I'm a bit jealous you have a jade tutto!! My DD is wearing her lime one at the moment I love it!


----------



## mumandco

Blah11 said:


> mumandco said:
> 
> 
> The jade tuttos look beautiful. I'm putting that on my list to try when we get pay next!
> 
> theyve been discontinued :cry:Click to expand...

OMG?! How mean!! I'm gutted I loved it in jade was looking forward to ordering that :(


----------



## Blah11

i just looked on the itti website and they have them! maybe they were broufght back?


----------



## mumandco

I hope so


----------



## Snuffy

mumandco said:


> I'm awaiting on 2 FYP order one got Despatched yesterday so I'm hoping it comes tomorrow and another that has the new easyfits in that are awaiting stock so have no idea when up be having that one :(

They said awaiting stock next week when I ordered my easyfit but it still arrived with the rest of my order today x


----------



## mumandco

Snuffy said:


> mumandco said:
> 
> 
> I'm awaiting on 2 FYP order one got Despatched yesterday so I'm hoping it comes tomorrow and another that has the new easyfits in that are awaiting stock so have no idea when up be having that one :(
> 
> They said awaiting stock next week when I ordered my easyfit but it still arrived with the rest of my order today xClick to expand...

Oh fx that's the case for me 2 as I'm toooo excited and can't cope with this much daily excitement haha

They better blummin suit my lo otherwise I will not be happy lol


----------



## sleeping bubs

hoping to get fluffy post waiting for all mine orders from amazon nappylady and bambino mio have had dispatch emails hope they come today as i am currently having to strip wash my nappies :-(


----------



## Blah11

oh boo strip wash :( im waiting for the next hot sunny day to strip mine. they arent desp for it though.

i hope i get some fluffy post today too.


----------



## sleeping bubs

don't know wot has happened to them :-( smelling really bad after one wee. Have done the dishwasher tablet method on one load they are drying so using up the rest on shelf today then will do the same on those ones


----------



## Blah11

is it microfibre? i dont use it really now as i found it the stinkiest!


----------



## sleeping bubs

yer the Flip SD was horrible, I put a organic and SD flip on for night the other day and he down a wee in it before bed but it stank so much I had to take it off and put eco-spoise on him!!! But my tots bots ef are doing it too :-(


----------



## mumandco

I've had fluffy mail :) only prob is the totsbots wrap size 2 is huuuuuge don't think it's going to fit Zack :(


----------



## DJ987

I got fluffy mail too! :yipee: 

Oh no that's a shame about the wrap :( xx


----------



## Lliena

So this rnw I have bought-

4 xs sandies cotton-bn
5 small sandies cotton-bn
2 LL microfiber size2-pl 
5 L Sandies-the nappy lady-bn

1 xs motherease rikki ocean
1 medium motherease rikki savannah bn
1 medium motherease white
3 dunk n fluffs from america with free shipping :)

The small and xs sandies and medium white wrap were a bargin win on ebay brand new and Igot all 8 plus wrap for £14 posted :D


----------



## mumandco

Well I just tried the wrap on him and it is big but not too big :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

:-( Still waiting for the post man I haven't deared to get dressed yet incase he knocks on the door lol


----------



## sleeping bubs

:happydance::happydance: Fluffy post and it even fitted through the letter box now got a Itti Bitti AIO Ponder from Amazon it looks so slim thinking large will fit him fine  Wishing I ordered more now!!


----------



## My_littlbump

Yay fluffy post!! :) I got the zebra itti bitti from amazon, it looks so cute in real life, much nicer than the pic, and such a bargain! I think it's gonna be the start of an itti bitti collection for me!

Also got a prize from cheeky wipes! Yay I love winning things!! :D x


----------



## Blah11

fluffffffffy post!

monkey pop in, a gorgeous greeny jade fuzzibun elite, purple tutto & a jade tutto :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

My_littlbump said:


> Yay fluffy post!! :) I got the zebra itti bitti from amazon, it looks so cute in real life, much nicer than the pic, and such a bargain! I think it's gonna be the start of an itti bitti collection for me!
> 
> Also got a prize from cheeky wipes! Yay I love winning things!! :D x

what did you getfrom cheeky wipes?


----------



## DJ987

Oh they've got the jade tutto on amazon!!!! I want it :growlmad: I think my OH will kill me though :haha:


----------



## Snuffy

I am not feeling the Itti love today, the child has crapped in both the ones I have put on him and the first oozed out all over our duvet during his morning bottle. 

He is now in his brand new Albert Freetime and it looks blooming fine on him :D


----------



## My_littlbump

Blah11 said:


> My_littlbump said:
> 
> 
> Yay fluffy post!! :) I got the zebra itti bitti from amazon, it looks so cute in real life, much nicer than the pic, and such a bargain! I think it's gonna be the start of an itti bitti collection for me!
> 
> Also got a prize from cheeky wipes! Yay I love winning things!! :D x
> 
> what did you getfrom cheeky wipes?Click to expand...

Well I thought I might be getting a my little patch wetbag, as there was something on the FB page saying that people who won might expect to get one through the post, but I actually got a pack of 25 original cheeky wipes and a lavender and chamomile oil! (which I prefer as I've already got a MLP small wetbag, and have jut ordered a medium one! And I'm not too keen on the fabrics available through cheeky wipes!)

Although now I've got 75 cheeky wipes(bamboo ones that I bought and turquoise and white that I have won!!) as well as 40 nature baby wipes that I bought before I got the cheeky wipes! And baby still hasn't been born yet!! Eeep, wipe overload!! Haha! :D x


----------



## My_littlbump

Snuffy said:


> I am not feeling the Itti love today, the child has crapped in both the ones I have put on him and the first oozed out all over our duvet during his morning bottle.

Oh dear!! X


----------



## Blah11

My_littlbump said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My_littlbump said:
> 
> 
> Yay fluffy post!! :) I got the zebra itti bitti from amazon, it looks so cute in real life, much nicer than the pic, and such a bargain! I think it's gonna be the start of an itti bitti collection for me!
> 
> Also got a prize from cheeky wipes! Yay I love winning things!! :D x
> 
> what did you getfrom cheeky wipes?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I thought I might be getting a my little patch wetbag, as there was something on the FB page saying that people who won might expect to get one through the post, but I actually got a pack of 25 original cheeky wipes and a lavender and chamomile oil! (which I prefer as I've already got a MLP small wetbag, and have jut ordered a medium one! And I'm not too keen on the fabrics available through cheeky wipes!)
> 
> Although now I've got 75 cheeky wipes(bamboo ones that I bought and turquoise and white that I have won!!) as well as 40 nature baby wipes that I bought before I got the cheeky wipes! And baby still hasn't been born yet!! Eeep, wipe overload!! Haha! :D xClick to expand...

lol! keep some for face and hands and some for bums ;)

will be interesting to see what i get!


----------



## Blah11

Snuffy said:


> I am not feeling the Itti love today, the child has crapped in both the ones I have put on him and the first oozed out all over our duvet during his morning bottle.
> 
> He is now in his brand new Albert Freetime and it looks blooming fine on him :D

oh no :( ive never had a itti leak!


----------



## Faythe

I have some newborn BG on their way to me from Fluff Heaven. Well chuffed with their BOGOF deal :D


----------



## NB1983

What's the best offer anyone's seen for Tots Bots Bamboozle Stretch (Size 2)? I've had a quick look but it seems like offers are on all the pretties and AIOs!


----------



## mamalove

I only bought 3 nappies so far.

2 close parent pop-ins blue and green monkeys
and tots bots v3 in cherub

i'll get a couple more tb v3s and bg freetimes and thats me done


----------



## Snuffy

I also want to get more Freetimes (fantastic fit on Ollie!) and v3 EFs but can't until payday now. The v3 is miles better on Ollie than the v2 :)


----------



## CharT

I've been sooooooo good I haven't bought anything yet :( although last week got some itti's on offer from amazon.....

What should I get?! I have a little boy 16lb like something easy!! Use itti's & tiny nippers...


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh dear I caved in and brought a Carnival Itti Bitti Tutto from Amazon For £13something!!! THATS IT NO MORE NAPPIES lol part from I might give bamboo flats a go for night time!! (but I do have some cotton flats anyway so might give that a go instead!!


----------



## Lliena

I just got a wnos and a wn wrap :blush: :blush: :blush: I should have waited but the discount code wont be there next week and and Suzanne added the embroidery for me quicker than expected....well those are my excuses and Im sticking to them :rofl:


----------



## Snuffy

I want Carnivale and Daquiri Tuttos so bad...


----------



## buttonnose82

hi girls

where is the cheapest place too get tot's bots prints (new ones) and pop in prints :)

and any good offers on decent wraps??


----------



## DJ987

Babipur are doing 2 pop in prints for £24.75, as for tots bots I got mine at 20% off from babypeach :) I think natural baby shower are doing 20% off too in the tots bots prints!

I'm not sure about wraps though I'm afraid. :flower:


----------



## mumandco

I have fluffy mail on the way :) a totsbots in chickin lickin and a popIn print


----------



## DJ987

I ordered jack and the beanstalk and 3 little pigs but now I want chicken licken too :blush: in fact there's no point lying I want them all :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

buttonnose82 said:


> hi girls
> 
> where is the cheapest place too get tot's bots prints (new ones) and pop in prints :)
> 
> and any good offers on decent wraps??

Twinkle on the web is cheapest for totsbots prints i think, and babipur for closr parent pop ins with code NOpost for free postage :)


----------



## buttonnose82

I had done so well avoid all the deals all week

then in the past half hour I just ordered 2 pop in prints (monkey & blue turtle), 3 LL bamboo's & a blueberry nappy wrap in dino's ...... not too bad though as the lot came too £50!


----------



## buttonnose82

oh and tot's bots are at a local ish store tomorrow for a nappy event and the store has 20% off so might get a couple of the new prints there too lol


----------



## Nix

I'm new to cloth and just received my tots bots teeny fit in the Special Edition London print. Its so gorgeous


----------



## Blah11

Won the last itti comp :smug:


----------



## DJ987

Ooh well done Blah! :yipee:

Am currently struggling to stop myself buying 2 pop in prints! They look so lovely, would you recommend them? I'm a bit wary of what colours to get though as we are team :yellow: with baby number 2!


----------



## Blah11

Yes I like pop ins a lot!


----------



## modo

I am thinking of making a last minute purchase of a pack of rainbow bamboozle stretchies. Should I do it? Where would be cheapest?


----------



## Lliena

I think it might be twinkle on the web :)


----------



## modo

Thanks Lliena but still wondering if I should do it :dohh:


----------



## modo

They don't have them in the colours though :(


----------



## Lliena

Oh poo hmm baby peach?Or babybots or babipur? And of course you should do it fluffy post will make you happy when it comes through the door :)


----------



## CharT

So glad I've seen you like pop in blah11!! I've been searching reviews but struggled to find any then ordered 2 before looking on here!! I remember you recommended itti boo for night and that's our choice now.

So I've been very good..... That's all I've ordered in RNW but I'm itching to buy more.....Note to self must get off the Internet now!!


----------



## Blah11

anyone had a babipur delivery yet?


----------



## Blah11

plushpants i mean!


----------



## mamalove

I absolutely love pop ins!


----------

